# flushing during flowering.



## J3123MY (Feb 10, 2010)

I am a week into flowering and i was wondering if its ok to flush them right now. The plants are ok, but I read on here that its always better to flush them. So will flushing shock my plants if they are 1 week into flowering?


----------



## growman05 (Feb 10, 2010)

You don't want to flush them a week INTO flowering. Some like to flush when there plants are near the END on flowering. Its a personal preference though if you do want to flush near the END of the flowering.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

when people flush it is usually to fix something like bad ph or nute burn..or the end of the grow and they want to flush the nutes out of the bud..


----------



## J3123MY (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I see. so how near the end should I flush them?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont flush so........I grow organic I dont feel the need to flush it out.


----------



## J3123MY (Feb 10, 2010)

When you use organic, what exactly do you use? Is Vitamin B considered "organic"? Do you use like blood worms or something like that? And do you see a difference? Thanks.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 10, 2010)

I have always used organic so I dont know about a difference. I use roots dirt and buddha gro and buddha bloom organic nutes plus some seamax seaweed product and bat guano..havent applied the guano in a while...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 10, 2010)

what nutes are you using there bud?  I do a flush between veg and flower, because I like to wash out any buildup I have in my soil.  I also do a final flush 10 days out from finish to wash away any nute/salt buildups in the soil.  Flushing just for the sake of flushing makes no sense.  If you have been using chemical ferts, and have a buildup of the veg ferts in your soil, then you may want to flush...but it is not a necessery thing to do...sometimes I don't even do the midway flush, the only reason I did this grow is because I did an 8 week veg, and I was afraid the nutes were building up in the soil...I wanted to start with a clean slate.  If your plants are looking good, you probably don't need a flush.


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 11, 2010)

By "flushing" some people mean watering without feeding.  Others mean pouring copius water through the medium.

I'm with 2Dog--don't flush.  I've tried both ways and I don't see a difference.

You know the old one: If it ain't broke...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2010)

I do not flush either, even though I do not grow organic.  With a good dry and cure period, I cannot tell the difference in taste between the plants that were flushed and ones that weren't.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

So I guess it's not hard to see that people have different oppinions on flushing.  I thought I'd give you a link to a pretty informative thread on flushing, to help you make up your own mind on what you decide to do.  I one time had got my dates mixed up and had to harvest without a flush, or actually a really quick flush that didn't have time to have an effect.  I could not really taste a difference, but my buddies that smoked it didn't believe me when I said it was the exact same weed as last time...so there must be something to it IMO.  Anyway, it's what I do, basicaly because it's the way I learned to do it, to me not flushing is skipping a step in my process....but evryone has an oppinion...my suggestion to you is to try it both ways and see if you can tell a difference, and what you like and don't like....good luck to you.  Here is the link...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51774


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 11, 2010)

it seems all of the opinions so far are about soil...anybody have any opinions about hydro?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 11, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> it seems all of the opinions so far are about soil...anybody have any opinions about hydro?


 
*IMO.. its a waste of your money/nute/time to flush during flower..*
*as a hydro grower i have not found the need to "flush" it will hurt your yeild more then it will help your flavour..*
*that will come from your slow dry and long cure.... the only time to "flush" is if you over feed... but then in hydro scoop out some nuted water and add plain water to... no need for flushing.... its not a toilet.. *
*LH*


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL...I like that ....it's not a toilet.  Surrep, Duck and THG both grow Hydro, and they are both saying that they don't find a flush neccessary....I don't know anything about hydro, so I can't really offer an oppinion on it.  I learned how to do the indoor thing from hydro growers who flushed though....so here again I would say it's up to you.


----------



## surreptitious (Feb 11, 2010)

lol, fair enough.  thanks guys


----------



## zem (Feb 11, 2010)

ye i noticed a decrease in yield when i flushed in hydro. it's amazing how quickly plants respond to medium change in hydro. problem is that i start smoke my plants as soon as they dry and before they cure since i would be in shortage and waiting my harvest so i also notice the difference in taste between the non-flushed and the flushed buds. i'm going to try a short 5day flush or so this time


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 11, 2010)

I would think that you could get away with a flush in a shorter time frame with hydro...everything seems much faster with hydro, so it would make sense to me that the flush could be effective in a shorter time frame than with soil.  Let us know how it worked out for you Zem!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 12, 2010)

A flush will only shock your plants. use only in emergencies...

otherwise do an ~10 percent runoff whenever you water your plants, IE every 4th day.

you want your grow medium to be lively with bacteria and enzymes, some say. try to use "organic" ferts such as fish emulsion or bat guano etc.

uhh and btw...yuou can't "flush" a bad taste out lol...some have said this and I have tested it, but you can't taste a difference, whats in the bud is DEFINITELY in the bud already lool

good luck man

destroyer


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

Ummm...your not flushing out a bad taste, your flushing out your build up of nutrients, forcing the plant to use up it's reserves to get all the clorophyll out, or as much as possable.  I'm sure you have had the unfortunate time or two of smoking something still full of chlorophyll...you get that lip and tongue burn?  Happens alot with weed that has not been flushed or cured properly.

I do agree that if you are growing with living organisms "TLO" it is counterproductive to flush.  You will only be washing out what you worked so hard to build up.  Other than that there is nothing harmful in doing a flush.

When I do a midway flush, I wash out all the veg nutes that may be stored in the soil, and right away add my flowering nutes....all I'm doing is not allowing my plants to take up anymore of the high N nutrients.  I have never had any form of shock from a flush.  The leaves are always still standing tall.  But then I don't get a noticeable shock from transplanting either like I hear so many talk about.

Like I said...I'm not trying to convince anyone to flush, I could care less what you do with your grow, but at the same time I'm not going to stop flushing either, because it's the way I do things, and the way the guys I learned from did things for many yrs of indoor growing.  I guess my oppinion of it is, why would so many of the grow guides suggest it if it weren't important?


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2010)

i think the whole controversy on flushing is because the most hydro growers would say that it decrease yield and most commercial growers/dealers dont care that much about what theyr selling as long as theyr selling so they wouldnt flush add to it that the cure would have the same effect of flushing without any loss in yield so flushers and non-flushers clash lol i have flushed my fisrt few grows but when i didnt flush i did notice that my buds continued growing adding more weight as i fed them so i quit flushing (i grow hydro) but the taste is actually bad without flushing no mistake about that, ive been smoking for many years and can notice taste very well. i think that flushing for only few days like 5 days in hydro would be sufficient. btw LF please check out my journal whenever you could i got pics of my plants doing awesome with my diy ferts  they really exceeded my expectations, my plants went crazy when i fed them this stuff i might have to remove a couple plants or add light cuz they just greened up and grew so fast, check it out  cheers


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL...right on man...I will!  I guess I didn't even know you started a journal.  I'll check it out later tonight, I was just on my way out to get some chinese food....which means I'll be hungry again in a few hours...lol.  I will check out your grow man!


----------



## J3123MY (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I guess I will flush toward the end of flowering.


----------

